# American RV magazine



## 89767 (May 1, 2005)

On a recent topic someone posted that the above mag is full of errors.
The latest issue is no exception.
I have an advert in there fore my US RV motorhome I am selling & the last line reads:

"mokers, pets or children...."

Also "mileage 2,900" - should have been 29000

Keith


----------



## 89767 (May 1, 2005)

Just found another mistake.

On the recipes page.

"CHARGRILLED LAMB KEBABS
Ingredients - servs 4
15ml (1 tbs) olive oil
450g (1 lb) boneless, skinless chicken breast, cubed....." ????

Keith


----------



## 95633 (Jul 4, 2005)

Hi Keith 

It is a pity they can't spend a little time proof reading what they write. 

If they did that (and removed a few of the self-praising dealer articles) the magazine could be a real winner within the RV community. 

I don't even mind that they fill it with adverts for their own business - after all, I have the choice to buy from them or not. 

Perhaps they don't get many reader submitted articles so they're trying to fill the mag the best they can. 

A shame really. 

I guess you will at least get a free advert for the mistakes ? 

Paul


----------



## 98585 (Apr 9, 2006)

Its a shame I hadn't seen a copy before I paid my subscription. Mind you I couldn't be without the monthly "Scrummy Recipes for RVers" :roll: 

I wont be renewing, I dont know what its like for selling your RV, but anyone selling tasty cake ingredients will be on a winner. 

Its a poor magazine and I would feel cheated even if I read it free in the dentists waiting room. The MHF RV Forum is far more informative and costs a lot less.


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

jimjam said:


> Its a shame I hadn't seen a copy before I paid my subscription. Mind you I couldn't be without the monthly "Scrummy Recipes for RVers" :roll:
> 
> I wont be renewing, I dont know what its like for selling your RV, but anyone selling tasty cake ingredients will be on a winner.
> 
> Its a poor magazine and I would feel cheated even if I read it free in the dentists waiting room. The MHF RV Forum is far more informative and costs a lot less.


If you dont know you feel your left out without it.

The forums as slow as well (except when Paul UK-RV posts :lol: :lol: ) he has a close relationship with one of the dealers on there :lol: :lol:


----------



## 95633 (Jul 4, 2005)

LOL John 

I think they should give me a free subscription just for adding a bit of life into the forum. 

Whether the readers on there agree or not with my posts (and it's hard to know as hardly anyone posts on the forum), we wouldn't know half of what we know about the DVLA / RVDA without them. 

As I've said, if we relied on the RVDA website we would all be in the dark. 

I know I can appear a bit argumentative on there but I like straight talk and straight answers, and get p********d-off when people representing the RV Industry don't provide either. 

Having said all that - I have absolutely no problem in thanking the RVDA if they do indeed achieve the results we all want - and (going on the latest posts) it would appear they have succeeded. 

So, well done RVDA. 

Les, you're my hero (OK stop it now, don't go over the top ) 

Paul

PS I think the main reason for the slow forum is they make it so damn difficult to register - people cant be bothered with it.


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

UK-RV said:


> Having said all that - I have absolutely no problem in thanking the RVDA if they do indeed achieve the results we all want - and (going on the latest posts) it would appear they have succeeded.
> 
> So, well done RVDA.
> 
> ...


So come on Paul....for those of us who can't join in the banter....spill the beans.... whats the latest??


----------



## 95633 (Jul 4, 2005)

No, sorry Linda - you have to subscribe first, those are the rules !!

Oh go on then, just for you (keep it to yourself though) .......

Les, the Press Spokeperson for the RVDA states that :-

*The list is to be abolished, full stop.

The Motorhomes will not be measured, we do have the tolerance but we are not printing it until we have it in writing, hopefully in the next few weeks.
Cannot give an exact time scale as we are reliant upon the minister, but we are acting on information given from DVLA.

Awnings are down as an accessory so do not have to be removed, this was agreed also.
So the body is the width, no awnings come into the measurement.

Motorhomes are eventually going to be put into their own category, but has to be passed by the transport minister through parliament, and we have been told this can take up to 2 years to be passed.

Any further info will be put on the website as soon as we get it.*

I did pose the question/s :-

*If there is no list and there is to be no measuring, then what, when, how is a tolerance to be used ?

If the List is not used and the RVs not measured then does it matter whether the tolerance is 1mm or 1 mile ?

Or, is the tolerance to be used in conjunction with manufacturer quoted dimensions ?

If so, do the DVLA /RVDA have dimensions for each and every RV made (ie 1970s, 1980s etc) or is the private importer still likely to suffer ?*

Im awaiting a reply.

Paul


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

hi Paul when les posted that I thought if its true thats sound great, except the last bit, "motorhomes will be in a special category" which to me means they can tax us more.  

Olley


----------



## 95633 (Jul 4, 2005)

Olley

My thoughts entirely.

Unfortunately, they know the number of RVs in the Country now - it stands to reason with all the enviro-friendly speak these days that they will be looking at us more closely.

The DVLA may have lost their argument with the RVDA but one easy way for them to get even is to get us off the roads thru taxation.

Worrying times ahead me thinks.

Paul


----------



## Moandick (Nov 8, 2006)

*American Motorhomes*

Hi to all

Can I refer you back to a post I made on a different website about a year ago when I reported the rumour that the American RV was to be joined by a whole host of other motorhomes (European-wide) and be classified as:

Motorhome/coach/front-engine

or

motorhome/coach/rear-engine

Depending on size and/or weight it was possible that (as in the case of a passenger carrying mini-bus) a new driving licence may be required.

For example, it should clear up once and for all the situation of a PCV driver being allowed to drive a coach full of 40 or more passengers all over the Continent BUT not being allowed to drive his own HGV RV.

Dick


----------



## 95633 (Jul 4, 2005)

*....a new driving licence may be required*

Roll Up, Roll Up....

...Pauls RV Driving School - 1 week RV driving course just £1,000

Now all I need is a battered old RV for the lessons 

Paul


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

Linda

Paul is a member of the ARVM forum but because of his straight talk he nearly needed boxing gloves.

Was the best read for a while till they kissed and made up.

Oh dear I am stirring it :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Mind you I and a few others were clowns too!

(might need my boxing gloves next if this posting is seen :? ) :lol: :lol:


----------



## 98585 (Apr 9, 2006)

Steady John, you want to see lots more Birthdays yet I'm sure  :lol:


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

UK-RV said:


> If so, do the DVLA /RVDA have dimensions for each and every RV made (ie 1970s, 1980s etc) or is the private importer still likely to suffer ?[/b]
> 
> Im awaiting a reply.
> 
> Paul


From what I can see they are using the SMMT list which, we all know, is hardly accurate and certainly does not show EVERY RV ever made

For example.... The Georgieboy Landau 2135 DS is listed...there is no such animal AFAIK..... a typo methinks for the 3125 DS - the same info appears on RVDA and SMMT, and why, I wonder, are all Coachmen listed as "Coachman"? A pet hate of mine...  sorry .

It goes without saying that Motorhome/RV owners will be next in line for a tax hike, I'm amazed they haven't done that already - and of course the next thing will be to implement the 3500kg limit across the board and give everyone the choice of taking the test or disposing of their pride and joy! :evil: Paul, you'll be a millionaire....can I be your friend? :lol: :lol:


----------



## Duadua (Feb 16, 2006)

In case you haven't seen what Transport for London are up to see this:

Low Emission Zone

http://www.tfl.gov.uk/roadusers/lez/default.aspx

"The vehicles affected are older diesel-engined lorries, buses, coaches, large vans, minibuses and other heavy vehicles that are derived from lorries and vans such as motor caravans and motorised horse boxes.

There will be a phased introduction of the scheme from 4 February 2008 through to January 2012. Different vehicles will be affected over time and increasingly tougher emissions standards will apply."

If you do not comply, *DAILY* charges will be £100 and £200!

The zone is, give or take, everything inside the M25!

Residential Parking Permits

Added to which some London Boroughs are now charging, from next month, for yearly residential street parking on a sliding scale to hammer the 4 x 4's and the Hummers, I kid you not.

"Jaguar XJ6 4.2L, BMW 745 4.5L, Hummer 2005 H2 SUT 6.0L
+150% £207.50"

No thoughts about how often, or how little, you might use your 4 x 4. You will simply be hammered, or is it persecuted.

Presumably this will effect the tuggers as well.

I haven't heard any response form Margaret Beckett MP, so imagine she doesn't use a 4x4 to pull her caravan off the wet and muddy grass, but I have noticed a hell of a lot of tuggers who do have 4 x 4's towing huge double axle caravans.


----------



## 98585 (Apr 9, 2006)

When they do change driving entitlements, will it be like the last time, with most of the population of drivers getting grandfather rights, and the new legislation only affecting future/new drivers?


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

hi Jim I would think they will just specifically say that a C or PCV licence is needed over 7.5 tonnes or a C1 to drive 3.5 to 7.5 tonnes

They could also bring in a test which would only qualify you to drive motohomes/RV over 3.5 to 7.5tonnes and another for over 7.5 tonnes, which would then enable you to take your test in one.

But who knows the workings of their minds.

Olley


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

Hmm how will they penalise diabetics in all of this?


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

hi John didn't I read somewhere that some of the restrictions on diabetics driving are being relaxed a little?

Olley


----------



## 103356 (Mar 11, 2007)

olley said:


> But who knows the workings of their minds.
> 
> Olley


"workings"?...."minds"?.... These are politicians you are talking about, not normal people. Dogma, class envy and ignorance - that's what drives the current bunch - Get out and enjoy your MH or RV while you can still afford to. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## 101411 (Oct 15, 2006)

Ill believe it when I see it!! :roll: 

God knows this government isnt exactly "on the ball" is it?? 8O 

Probably take em 5 years to decide what to call the new legislation never mind what the new rules will actually contain!! :lol:


----------



## pablo (Feb 8, 2007)

If it ain"t broke don"t fix it, so why oh why must they continualy meddle and muck about with the regs?It"s confusing enough since it changed from class 1 2 and 3 licences, is it Brussels with there apetite for paper or our own lot with thier need to justify there existence? :? Cheers Pablo.


----------

